# Zoloft and more constipation and gas



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Has anyone found Zoloft has made them more constipated? I have been taking a very low dose for a few days and have been more constipated and had more trapped gas than ever. At first I thought it was coincidence, then I stopped it, and I was back to my same bad old self.I thought one of the possible side-effects were loose stools and diarrhea?I used to take it prior to having IBS and even then I didn't have any diarrhea or loose stools and then I was taking 200mg.I'm mainly taking it for the pain issue, but if the constipation and gas gets worse, then I guess the pain will too. Anybody had similar experience?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you might ask your doctor. I'm hoping this initial constipation will go away if my body adjusts.tom


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Thanks Tom,I just can't wait another day, the pain, pressure, gas, bloating and constipation is way too much for me to handle. It was real bad before ... I don't need meds to make it worse.I guess one reaches a stage when one's stomach is so sensitive, everything has a bad reaction. It's really, really scary.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

you might ask your doctor about a combination of zelmac and zoloft. I'm thinking of trying it ,yself, but there is just too little information right now.tom


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

I've tried Zelmac, it hasn't helped at all. I think it is more for mild cases. For me it was totally ineffective and made no difference at all.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

that's interesting. When I tried zelmac for a brief period it was musch too potent and I developed problems with ibs-d which I still have.tom


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Wow Tom, do I wish I were in your position, I don't even know what it would feel like to have diarrhea or remember what it feels like even to have the slightest "urge" to have a bm.Wish Zalmac worked half as well for me as it did you. Shows, you, we are all different.The weird thing is that it is supposed to be more effective for females ... I guess you're just the lucky one. Have you tried halving the dose?


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

tried halving the dose and then finally had to give up on it. The next thing I'm going to try is getting on zoloft and then trying zelmac again. The problem with both of these is that there is just so much they don't know.tom


----------

